#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Mediterranean College, Employability Week: τo Ραντεβού των φοιτητών με την αγορά εργασίας 10-14 Νοεμβρίου 2014

## Mediterranean College

Πιστό στην επαγγελματική υποστήριξη των νέων, το Mediterranean College ανοίγει ξανά ένα παράθυρο στην αγορά εργασίας και υποδέχεται την πέμπτη β - κατά σειρά - *Εβδομάδα Απασχολησιμότητας (Employability Week)*, η οποία θα λάβει χώρα από τις 10 έως τις 14 Νοεμβρίου 2014 στις εγκαταστάσεις του Κολεγίου στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, με την ευγενική υποστήριξη μεγάλων εταιριών όπως: ManPower Group, Randstad, Sieben, ΕΛΠΕ ΑΕ, Bionics Solutions PC, αλλά και εξειδικευμένων start-up όπως το site www.ergazomenos.gr.

Το Employability week είναι μία εβδομάδα, κατά τη διάρκεια της οποίας οι φοιτητές και απόφοιτοι του Mediterranean College θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να συμμετάσχουν σε workshops σχετικά με την αναζήτηση εργασίας, να παρακολουθήσουν σεμινάρια για το πώς μπορούν να φτιάξουν το δικό τους Video CV β - βιογραφικό νέας γενιάς, να παρακολουθήσουν ομιλίες εξειδικευμένων στελεχών για σύγχρονα θέματα της αγοράς εργασίας ανά ειδικότητα, καθώς και να λάβουν μέρος σε εκπαιδευτικές επισκέψεις σε επιχειρήσεις και οργανισμούς.  

Η Εβδομάδα Απασχολησιμότητας θα περιλαμβάνει τόσο κοινές δράσεις, που θα αφορούν όλους τους φοιτητές και αποφοίτους, όσο και στοχευμένες δράσεις επαγγελματικού προσανατολισμού ανά Τομέα ειδικότητας: Διοίκηση Επιχειρήσεων, Πληροφορική, Μηχανική, Ψυχολογία και Παιδαγωγικά.

Σκοπός των δράσεων του Employability Week είναι να ενισχύσουν τις επαγγελματικές δεξιότητες των φοιτητών και αποφοίτων του Κολεγίου και να τους προετοιμάσουν για την είσοδό τους στη σύγχρονη απαιτητική αγορά εργασίας. Να σημειωθεί ότι οι συμμετέχοντες στα σεμινάρια θα λάβουν βεβαιώσεις παρακολούθησης.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα των εκδηλώσεων κάνε κλικ εδώ ή καλέστε στο 210-8899600!

----------

